# Different car rack (aka bike carrier) for full suspension bike?



## deburn (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a full suspension bike and I'm assuming that I would have to find a different way of transporting my bike? 

I use a Yakima Super Joe 2 or something like that, that attaches to the trunk of the car and has a holder that supports the top tube.

What do people use if they cant put it inside the car and dont want to get a roof rack? 

Thanks! 

~ Bernard


----------



## Offrampmotel (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought this hitch mounted carrier from ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400026463123

So far it's held up well and carries my FS easily.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Hitch racks are the best for carrying a bike on the rear. Trunk mounted racks basically suck. A tray with a hitch mounted rack is the way to go...


----------



## deburn (Apr 14, 2009)

Offramp thanks for the link - that's a lot more affordable than I thought it might be

Bikinfool - what dont you like about a truck mounted rack? I'm a little bit concerned about the likelihood of me backing up and forgetting that I have my bike there


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

deburn said:


> Offramp thanks for the link - that's a lot more affordable than I thought it might be
> 
> Bikinfool - what dont you like about a truck mounted rack? I'm a little bit concerned about the likelihood of me backing up and forgetting that I have my bike there


Trunk mounted racks tend to make marks on the trunk lid for one thing, plus they don't have versatility for the variety of bikes out there like a hitch rack can provide. I've used a trunk rack and will never ever consider one again. YMMV.


----------



## frenchlayer (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought a yakima top tube adapter that attaches to my wifes full susp bike and I can now put hers on the hitch rack, easy on and off


----------



## Offrampmotel (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree with Bikinfool on this one. I used a trunk mounted rack for many years and was happy with it, but once I went to a hitch mounted rack, I'll never go back.


----------



## rquinn19 (Apr 10, 2009)

If you dont want to change racks go get the top tube adapter.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

deburn said:


> I'm thinking of getting a full suspension bike and I'm assuming that I would have to find a different way of transporting my bike?
> 
> I use a Yakima Super Joe 2 or something like that, that attaches to the trunk of the car and has a holder that supports the top tube.
> 
> ...


The super joe might work, it might not. It depends on the type of bike you get. A FS bike with a normal top tube and a shock mounted to the seat tube like a Trek Fuel or Giant Trance would probably work fine with that rack. But if the shock is mounted to the top tube like a Santa Cruz Blur or Rocky Mtn Element the shock might get in the way. Also, you can't lock your bike to the trunk rack.

I use a hitch rack that suspends the bikes from under the wheels. This has a lot of advantages - it will hold basically any kind of frame w/ 2 wheels. It is lockable. It is easy to remove. The cheaper ones don't fold out of the way (e.g. my Swagman XTC 2). More expensive ones fold away, like my friend's Yakima HoldUp.

I don't think there's anything sacred about the type of rack to use. Trunk racks might rub a little, but it isn't anything that can't be buffed out in 2 seconds. It's just that trunk racks are designed around very standard frame designs, and FS bikes are anything but standard.


----------



## stuntz (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a Thelma2 hitch rack. We used to have a cheap Graber rack that the bikes hung from, but the frames were easily scratched. On the Thelma, it has places that hold the wheels and straps that secure each wheel. The bike sits upright and doesn't move once everything is strapped in:

http://www.saris.com/p-298-thelma-2-bike.aspx


----------



## Mindfield (Apr 18, 2009)

For those who did not have a hitch initially - where did you guys install the hitch? Yourself or in a car service?


----------



## deburn (Apr 14, 2009)

Just got back after a long day that included picking up my new bike, and I'm going for a road bike ride tomorrow   :nono: I need to work on both stamina and strength a lot :thumbsup:

Thanks everyone for the detailed responses. I didn't consider a hitch mount when I was buying a trunk mounted rack. For some reason it seemed more of a bother but using the trunk mounted rack isnt an efficient solution

For now I'd prefer to go with a top tube adapter if it's not too expensive because I've spent all my money on bikes and bike-related stuff 

Any other recommendations if I do decide to get a hitch rack? Ones that fold out of the way and that lock seem like good things to have.

Simian, thanks for the detailed response. Funnily enough The bike I picked up is a Rocky Mountain Element 10 so it doesnt work with the Super Joe.

btw both the hitch mounted ones you mentioned, the Swagman XTC 2 and the Yakima Hold Up both seem to be in the same ball park pricewise - around 250.00



simian23 said:


> The super joe might work, it might not. It depends on the type of bike you get. A FS bike with a normal top tube and a shock mounted to the seat tube like a Trek Fuel or Giant Trance would probably work fine with that rack. But if the shock is mounted to the top tube like a Santa Cruz Blur or Rocky Mtn Element the shock might get in the way. Also, you can't lock your bike to the trunk rack.
> 
> I use a hitch rack that suspends the bikes from under the wheels. This has a lot of advantages - it will hold basically any kind of frame w/ 2 wheels. It is lockable. It is easy to remove. The cheaper ones don't fold out of the way (e.g. my Swagman XTC 2). More expensive ones fold away, like my friend's Yakima HoldUp.
> 
> I don't think there's anything sacred about the type of rack to use. Trunk racks might rub a little, but it isn't anything that can't be buffed out in 2 seconds. It's just that trunk racks are designed around very standard frame designs, and FS bikes are anything but standard.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Mindfield said:


> For those who did not have a hitch initially - where did you guys install the hitch? Yourself or in a car service?


I ordered a hitch for my car from http://www.etrailer.com/

took about 30 mins to mount it on the car with 3 bolts


----------



## Mindfield (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Zoke2. A small problem is that I need full access to the car`s frame to enlarge a couple of holes there and install the hitch. Sorry, I`m a n00b in this.


----------

